# Gaming PC + UHD Monitor für 4K Gaming.



## Michi31E (17. Juli 2016)

*Gaming PC + UHD Monitor für 4K Gaming.*

Hi Leute,

zuerst einmal: Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Anfrage bei Euch richtig bin! 

Ich möchte mir gerne einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen, um damit aktuelle und auch zukünftige PC Spiele in 4K spielen zu können. Natürlich soll der PC auch zum Arbeiten usw. dienen.

Hier mal meine Konfiguration: 

Prozessor: 4x 4.0 GHz Intel Core i7-6700K Skylake-S
Grafikkarte:      8 GB GeForce GTX1080 Founders Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB [2x 8GB] DDR4-2133 Crucial
Festplatte / SSD:       500 GB SSD
Optisches Laufwerk:     BluRay-RW/DVD±RW Brenner
CPU Kühler:       RaiJintek Aidos PWM (92mm Silent)
Mainboard: MSI H170I PRO AC
Gehäuse:    BitFenix Colossus M - schwarz
Netzteil:   600 W Bequiet Pure Power L8
*
Preis insgesamt: 1.724,80 EUR*

Als Monitor möchte ich den Benq BL2420U (24 zoll, Testsieger von einer bestimmten Seite) nutzen. *Der Preis hierfür: 384  €.*

Was haltet Ihr von den Komponenten? Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Michi31E (17. Juli 2016)

UPDATE: Habe gerade den Monitor Samsung U28E590D gefunden. Dieser wäre 28 Zoll und kostet 399 €. 

Was haltet ihr von der kompletten Zusammenstellung?


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2016)

Sieht doch gut aus. Ich würde in jedem Fall aber den 28 Zoll Monitor nehmen. 4k ist selbst da meiner Ansicht nach schon grenzwertig. Ich persönlich sehe es so, Full HD bis ca. 25 oder 26 Zoll, zwischen 26 - 30 Zoll 1440p und darüber dann langsam 4k. Aber ist von jedem selbst abhängig, wie empfindlich man ist und wie nah man dran sitzt. 

Dass du in zwei, drei Jahren mit der GF 1080 in 4k noch alles spielen kannst solltest du aber nicht erwarten, selbst aktuelle Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Rise of the Tomb Raider fordern die Karte da schon am Limit.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2016)

Willst du denn übertakten oder nicht? Der 6700k ist nämlich zum übertakten gedacht - oder willst du nicht übertakten, bist aber bereit, den Aufpreis zum 6700 non-k zu zahlen, weil der 6700k einen höheren Standardtakt hat?

Das Gehäuse ist für Mini-ITX trotzdem noch recht groß - willst du nicht lieber ein µATX-Modell suchen, denn da sind gleichgute Mainboards billiger, als wenn du ein Mini-IXT-Board nimmst.

Brauchst du wirklich ein optisches Laufwerk, und vor allem: BluRay? 


Und wo kaufst du ein, dass du für die Teile auf über 1700€ kommst? ^^ ich komme grob überschlagen nur auf ca 1500-1550€.  



Wegen 4K: davon halte ich nichts, denn die Games werden über viele Jahre noch so hergestellt werden, dass sie auf FullHD bei hohen Details gut laufen, und in 4K laufen die Games dann halt nur auf niedrigeren Detailstufen...  solange nicht eine GANZ klare Mehrheit an Spielern 4k zu Hause stehen hat, wird sich das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2016)

Vergiss das L8 600 als Netzteil, die Technik ist ewig alt und nicht wirklich für moderne PCs geeignet, sollte nicht mehr neugekauft werden. 
Wenn es günstig sein soll, das Cougar LX 500. 
Sonst wäre das Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500 auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Michi31E (18. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen freundlichen Antworten!

Ich wollte den PC hier kaufen: computerwerk.de

Auch wollte ich mich bewusst für einen Mini Cube Gehäuse entscheiden, damit ich mobil bin. (bin öfter zwischen 2 Wohnungen unterwegs)

Übertakten hatte ich nicht vor, da dann wohl die Garantie flöten geht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen freundlichen Antworten!
> 
> Ich wollte den PC hier kaufen: computerwerk.de
> 
> Auch wollte ich mich bewusst für einen Mini Cube Gehäuse entscheiden, damit ich mobil bin. (bin öfter zwischen 2 Wohnungen unterwegs)


 mag ja sein, aber es gibt µATX-Gehäuse, die nicht größer sind   und es gibt auch miniITX, die am Ende kleiner sind und trotzdem gut geeignet.



> Übertakten hatte ich nicht vor, da dann wohl die Garantie flöten geht.


 mit dem passenden Mainboard nicht. Die Frage war halt, ob nicht der i7-6700 reicht oder ob es der 6700k sein muss. Letzterer wäre halt simpel übertaktbar WENN man das passende Board hat, aber er hat auch sowieso mehr Takt als der 6700, daher meine Frage, ob vlt der Takt der Grund für die Wahl war.

Der PC ist aber eh fertig so vorkonfiguriert oder? Das ist der PC? Intel 4x 3.5 GHz Quadcore Core i5-6600K Desktop PC konfigurierbar ID3094 - computerwerk.de    wenn das "dein" Laden ist, bei dem du gern kaufst, dann ist das völlig okay. Es ging halt etwas besser fürs Geld oder gleichgut für weniger Geld, oder auch mit anderem Gehäuse NOCH besser zum Transport, aber insgesamt okay, wenn du nen "fertigen" PC willst.


----------



## Michi31E (19. Juli 2016)

Die Komponenten konnte man mehr oder weniger während des Bestellvorgangs auswählen. Ich denke, dass diese schon gut zugeschnitten waren, sodass selbst unerfahrene Nutzer keine groben Fehler bei der Zusammenstellung machen können. 

Na ja, den 6700k hätte ich genommen, weil mir dieser einfach leistungsfähiger (aufgrund des Takts) vorkommt. 

Wo bekommt man denn die Konfiguration günstiger? 

Welches Gehäuse kannst du empfehlen? Wie sieht es dann mit der Wärmeentwicklung aus? Habe gehört, dass die Mini-Tower Probleme mit dem Kühlen haben?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Also, du kannst halt bei einem anderen Shop bestellen, wo die Einzelteile in der Summe dann günstiger sind, und selber zusammenbauen, oder für Aufpreis - meist ca 100€ - zusammenbauen lassen. 

Beim Kühlen ist es so, dass dies bei modernen CPUs und Grafikkarten bei weitem nicht mehr so kritisch ist wie vor 4-5 Jahren. 

Ein alternatives Gehäuse wäre das hier BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da passen µATX-Boards rein, und von Maßen her ist es nur deswegen etwas höher, weil es diese Henkel hat - die sind aber wiederum praktisch zum Transport. Oder das hier, auch für µATX Cooltek C3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und trotzdem sogar kleiner als das Colossus, und es passen trotzdem auch gute Grafikkarten rein, nur nicht ZU lang (max 27,5cm)


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Hi, also meine ehrliche Meinung dazu ist, spar ein wenig beim System ein.... nimm ein GTX 1070 OC Version dann hast schon mal 200€ gut, und beim ram eventuell auf 3200er von Gskill oder Corsair setzen mit einen MSI Z170 gaming pro board oder asrock extrem 4, den von dir genannten CPU Kühler kenn Ich nicht aber kommt mir etwas billig vor, eher Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH oder ähnliches, so dann wären wir wieder runter auf 140ca. die du noch gut hast, dafür einen super kühler ein super board und super rams, statt einer überteuerten gtx 1080 founders edition mit lauteren kühler so denke ich als die MSI, Asus, gainward etc versionen der1070.

Als SSD nimmst am besten eine crucial mx200 oder samsung evo 850.
Netzteil ändern in Bequiet straight power 10 um die 500-600 watt oder Seasonic 550w PCGH edition

Was dir nun noch über bleibt vom Umstieg auf eine OC Version der GTX1070 von einer Founders 1080, steckst du in einen ordentlichen Gaming Monitor - müssen es 4k sein ? Ich würde dir eher zu einen 27 zoll 2k 165hz Monitor um 700€ raten, das wird dein Spielvergnügen tatsächlich enorm steigern, und keine 1080 founders edition gegenüber einer 1070 oc version.

Mein Tipp hierzu wären diese 2: 

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator...781&sr=1-1&keywords=acer+predator+27+zoll+165

oder wenns unbedingt 4k sein müssen dann der hier: https://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator...4&sr=1-1&keywords=Acer+Predator+XB321HKbmiphz

27 Zoll sind mMn übrigens gegenüber 24 zoll sehr im Vorteil.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle sogar noch mehr am System einsparen sollte es nötig sein und du nicht das nötige kleingeld für einen guten Monitor hast, ein guter Monitor macht viel aus.


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Geh einfach auf alternate oder mindfactory, dort hast du mehr auswahl in der konfiguration und wird denke Ich auch billiger sein als bei der website wo du warst...

und machs in diese Richtung:


i7 6700k 
msi z170 gaming pro
gskill 16gb ddr4 3200 16-16-16-36
Scythe mugen 4 pcgh
msi geforce gtx 1070 gaming x8g
Gehäuse deiner wahl
LG BH16NS55, Blu-ray-Brenner
mx200 oder samsung evo850 ssd
be quiet straight power 10 oder seasonic g serie g550w pcgh edition


+ einer der von mir bereits genannten monitore.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Also, ich halte nix von Bluray am PC, da könnte man dann auch noch mal sparen. Standalone-Player kosten auch nur noch 50€ und sind zuverlässiger, am PC braucht man oft ne extra Software, die noch was kostet, damit alles glattläuft. Ansonsten stimme ich dem Tipp zu, würde aber nur dann 3200er-RAM nehmen, wenn es maximal 80€ kostet. 3000er kostet 70-75€, und die 200Mhz mehr bringen nun echt nichts merkbares


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2016)

Retail Versionen haben die Software dabei.


----------



## Michi31E (20. Juli 2016)

@Ibt99, danke für die hilfreichen Tipps! Vielleicht wäre ich gut beraten, wenn du für mich den PC zusammenstellst und ich gebe dir dafür ein kleines aber feines Taschengeld. ^^

@Herbboy, den Blueray Brenner würde ich vorwiegend zum Brennen von Medien nutzen, als zum Abspielen der Selbigen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> @Ibt99, danke für die hilfreichen Tipps! Vielleicht wäre ich gut beraten, wenn du für mich den PC zusammenstellst und ich gebe dir dafür ein kleines aber feines Taschengeld. ^^
> 
> @Herbboy, den Blueray Brenner würde ich vorwiegend zum Brennen von Medien nutzen, als zum Abspielen der Selbigen.


 und es MUSS BluRay sein? Denn du kannst doch problemlos auch nen USB-Stick nehmen und dann per USB am LCD oder BD-Player einen Film abspielen.


----------



## Michi31E (22. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass Blueray Filme teilweise über 40 GB groß sind und da ist mir der Platz bei der externen Festplatte einfach zu schade. Selbst wenn diese 2 TB hat, würde der Speicher relativ schnell voll werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2016)

Du kodierst die Filme dann natürlich nicht im BR Format sondern bei gleicher Qualität als h.264 oder h.265 MP4 Dateien, dann schrumpfen deine 40GB zu 5GB. 

Ich bin vor mindestens sechs Jahren komplett auf (externe) Festplatten umgestiegen, das mit dem Scheiben Brennen fand ich einfach zu viel Aufwand und zu nervig in der Handhabung. Wichtig ist nur, dass du zwei Platten nutzt und alles doppelt abspeicherst.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Blueray Filme teilweise über 40 GB groß sind und da ist mir der Platz bei der externen Festplatte einfach zu schade. Selbst wenn diese 2 TB hat, würde der Speicher relativ schnell voll werden.


  Aber wozu denn überhaupt auf Blu Ray brennen? ^^  Oder geht es um das Kopieren von BluRays? Dann schau Dir die halt direkt im Player an ^^


----------



## Michi31E (16. August 2016)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Würdet ihr eher an der CPU sparen oder an der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Würdet ihr eher an der CPU sparen oder an der Grafikkarte?


 Das hängt davon ab. Wenn du das Setting mit dem 6700K und der 1070 von lbt ansprichst: die GTX 1060 ist auch super für den Preis, dann musst du halt vlt ein paar Monate oder sogar ein ganzes Jahr früher die Grafikkarte aufrüsten, damit die DANN neuesten Games wieder auf "hoch" laufen, aber dafür sparst du ja auch 200-250€. Und mit dem 6700K hast du halt ne CPU-Basis für mindesten 5 Jahre - eine Grafikkarte, selbst die beste der Welt, ist aber nach 2, spätestens 3 Jahren auch nur noch "untere Mittelklasse", so dass eine neue fällig wird. 

Allerdings wäre auch ein core i5-6600K sehr gut, der i7 hat halt den Vorteil seiner 8 statt nur 4 Threads, was in 2-3 Jahren was bringen KÖNNTE. 

Wenn du aber sogar Deine eigene Idee mit dem 6700k und einer 1080 meinst: auf JEDEN Fall die 1080 sein lassen, die ist an sich eh viel zu teuer wenn man bedenkt, was eine 1060 oder 1070 für deutlich weniger Geld bringt.


----------



## Michi31E (17. August 2016)

Könntest du mir ein System für max. 1000 € zusammenstellen?

Mir geht es vor allem darum Adventure-Games (z.B. Tomb Raider) und Rennspiele zu zocken. (dann aber auf höchsten Full HD Details) Ego-Shooter und reine Horror Games sind nicht so meins.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Könntest du mir ein System für max. 1000 € zusammenstellen?
> 
> Mir geht es vor allem darum Adventure-Games (z.B. Tomb Raider) und Rennspiele zu zocken. (dann aber auf höchsten Full HD Details) Ego-Shooter und reine Horror Games sind nicht so meins.



Also, ICH würde vorschlagen:

CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  255€ => fast so stark wie ein i7-6700 non-K. Der i7-6700K ist durch seinen Takt (0,6GHz mehr) in manchen Games evlt. etwas schneller, kostet aber 100€ mehr
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 80€
RAM G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1333 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  65€
Gehäuse: such Dir eines aus, was Dir gefällt, für 50-80€, hier auf Seite 2 hast du eine Tabelle mit ein paar Dutzend gut passenden Gehäusen Heimat für Hardware - PC-Gehäuse Tipps und Marktübersicht   70€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  80€
SSD 480GB SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 115€
DVD-Laufwerk irgendeines mit SATA nehmen, kostet keine 15€
CPU-Kühler zB Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  20€

Das sind dann schonmal 700€. Dazu dann noch eine Nvidia GTX 1060, da musst du schauen, welche grad lieferbar sind, und bei bestimmten Modellen auch mit dem Gehäuse aufpassen (manche sind über 28-30cm lang). Mehr als 300€ sollte eine GTX 1060 nicht kosten. Dann bist du bei genau 1000€. 

Variante: wenn Dir 480GB nicht reichen und du noch eine Festplatte brauchst, dann nimm als SSD eine mit 240-256GB, zB ADATA Premier SP550 240GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  , da machst du dann Windows, alle Programme sowie eben nur Deine wichtigsten Games drauf, und für den Rest eine Festplatte mit 1000GB zB Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  , dann kommst du zusammen auch nicht über den Preis einer SSD mit 480-512GB

Wenn DIr BluRay wichtig ist, müsste man das alles noch ein wenig anpassen. bzw. wenn du eine GTX 1060 für eher 260-270€ bekommen kannst, wäre das mit BluRay auch in den 1000€ machbar. Und/oder auch ein besonders leiser CPU-Kühler, wobei der oben genannte für den Preis schon sehr gut ist.


----------



## Michi31E (18. August 2016)

Danke erstmal. Das Problem ist, dass ich mich mti dem Zusammenbauen nicht so gut auskenne. Würdest du sagen, dass dies auch ein Anfänger hinbekommt? 

Dann habe ich gelesen, dass man lieber DDR 4 Arbeitsspeicher nehmen sollte, da dieser im Vergleich zu DDR 3 schon um einiges schneller wäre?

Und eine weitere Frage habe ich auch noch: Der PC sollte relativ leise sein und nicht bei jeder Belastung aufheulen. Kennst du ein gutes schalldichtes Gehäuse, welches nicht sehr teuer ist?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Danke erstmal. Das Problem ist, dass ich mich mti dem Zusammenbauen nicht so gut auskenne. Würdest du sagen, dass dies auch ein Anfänger hinbekommt?


 wenn du nen Ikea-Schrank aufbauen kannst, kannst du auch nen PC zusammenbauen. Du musst halt nur Anleitungen im Netz suchen und drauf achten, was die Knackpunkte sind. 

Stichpunktartig:  am besten zuerst das Mainboard einfach auf die Verpacklung legen, dann erst den Hebel am CPU-Sockel öffnen, die Schutzkappe entfernen, den Metallrahmen um den Sockel herum umklappen, CPU richtigherum rein, Rahmen wieder zu, Hebel wieder einrasten. Dann RAM einstecken: erst die kleinen Hebelchen an den RAM-Slots aufmachen, dann das RAM einlegen und runterdrücken, da geht dank Kerben im RAM nicht falschherum - da muss man ggf. ziemlich feste drücken, bis es einrastet und die kleinen Hebelchen am RAM-Slot dann auch sich umlegen und ebenfalls einrasten. Danach dann den CPU-Kühler aufmontieren gemäß Anleitung. 

Dann das Slotblech ins Gehäuse eindrücken - das Slotblech ist das Teil, was beim Board dabei ist und wo dann später die USB-Anschlüsse usw. hinten am Gehäuse rausschauen. Danach das Mainboard vorsichtig ins Gehäuse einlegen, am besten mit den Anschlüssen am Slotblech als erstes, das ist das fummeligste. Und schon dann Richtung Slotblech drücken, bis du eine der Halteschrauben des Boards eindrehen kannst - am besten das mittlere Loch links als erstes, also das, was quasi unter dem Slotblech als erstes kommt. Du siehst dann durch das Schraubenloch des Boards hindurch irgendwann das Gewinde, was in der Gehäuseplatte steckt und wo die Schraube reinkommt. Das hört sich jetzt komplizierter an, als es ist - besser mal ein Video anschauen   und dann nach und nach alle Schrauben reindrehen. Wichtig nur: vor dem Einbau des Boards checken, ob auch Gewindeschrauben schon im Gehäuse genau da drinstecken, wo später die passenden Löcher des Boards drüberkommen. Das ist zwar meistens ab Werk schon passend, aber besser nachsehen.

Der Rest ist einfach und nur "Fleißarbeit": Stromkabel anschließen und halbwegs schön verlegen, SATA-Kabel für die Laufwerke, die Laufwerke selbst einbauen (je nach Gehäuse dank einsteckbarer Schlitten sehr simpel), Lüfter anschließen... 

Ganz wichtig ist aber: immer vorher erden, also zB an einen Heizkörper packen, bevor du im PC arbeitest. Vlt kennst du auch Leute, die schon mal nen PC zusammengebaut haben oder zumindest mal RAM der Grafikkarte - allein das hilft schon.  Zusammenbauen lassen kostet halt schnell mal 60-100€...





> Dann habe ich gelesen, dass man lieber DDR 4 Arbeitsspeicher nehmen sollte, da dieser im Vergleich zu DDR 3 schon um einiges schneller wäre?


 Das ist nur in der Theorie richtig bzw. für ganz bestimmte Anwendungen. Aber wie gesagt: der Sockel 1151 nutzt ja DDR4, und trotzdem sind die CPUs wie der i7-6700 nicht schneller als die für den Sockel 1150, der DDR3 nutzt. D.h. das RAM bringt also da keinen Vorteil, ansonsten wäre ja allein wegen DDR4 schon ein Leistungssprung da.

Bei manchen Anwendungen kann es aber ein Vorteil sein - da ist dann aber die Frage, ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, denn für DDR4 *musst *du den Sockel 1151 nehmen, also den i7-6700, der ja teurer ist. Der Sockel 1150 mit dem Xeon E3-1231 v3 läuft ausschließlich mit DDR3-RAM.


----------



## Michi31E (18. August 2016)

Ok danke. Was hältst du denn von diesem Angebot: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - ULTRAFORCE - Pro Gamer PC Systeme, High End Gaming, Einsteiger, Office PC, Business, GTX Desktop PC online kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Ok danke. Was hältst du denn von diesem Angebot: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - ULTRAFORCE - Pro Gamer PC Systeme, High End Gaming, Einsteiger, Office PC, Business, GTX Desktop PC online kaufen




der ist ähnlich stark wie meine Zusammenstellung, auch ähnliche Ausstattung (so wie mein PC, wenn du halt ne kleinere SSD und dafür noch ne Festplatte nimmst), aber die CPU ist halt nur ein Core i5, d.h. du hast nur vier und nicht acht "Threads". Und bei der GTX 1060 weiß man nicht, was es genau für eine ist. Könnte eine mit Standardtakt und nicht so leisem Lüfter sein. Aber insgesamt ein fairer Preis.


----------



## Michi31E (18. August 2016)

Danke sehr. Was hältst du eigentlich von einer Wasserkühlung? Mir geht es auch immer um die Geräuschentwicklung und ich hasse laute Lüftergeräusche usw.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Was hältst du eigentlich von einer Wasserkühlung? Mir geht es auch immer um die Geräuschentwicklung und ich hasse laute Lüftergeräusche usw.


  Wie alt ist denn Dein letzter PC? Selbst günstige Gehäuse von Sharkoon für 50€ haben heutzutage 2 Lüfter dabei, die so leise sind, dass es vor 6-7 Jahren noch "mega silent" eingestuft worden wäre. Die CPU-Kühler sind genauso deutlich besser geworden, da wäre zb ein Alpenföhn Brocken ECO für ca 30€ schon superleise. Und auch die Grafikkarten sind sehr leise, lediglich bei Last je nach Modell hörbar. 

Ich würde mir das an Deiner Stelle einfach mal anhören - PCs sind seit 2-3 Jahren echt auch ohne teure Lüfter VIEL viel leiser als es noch die PCs von vor 6-7 Jahren waren. 


Ansonsten: ich selber habe eine Wakü, aber auch nur, weil ich mal nen Gutschein bei nem Hardwareshop gewonnen hatte - jetzt ist der PC quasi lautlos, aber im Vergleich zu vorher, wo er auch schon leise war, wäre mir der Preis das auf keinen Fall wert. Mit Grafikkartenkühlung hab ich locker 500€ investiert. Und die reinen CPU-Wasserkühler wiederum: die haben ja trotzdem Lüfter, und das ist am Ende dann auch nicht wirklich nennenswert leiser als ein guter CPU-Kühler, und Gehäuselüfter brauchst du dann ja trotzdem noch für die Grafikkarte. D.h. der PC wird an sich nicht wirklich leiser, wenn du eine CPU-Wakü für 40-100€ einbaust im Vergleich zu einem CPU-Kühler für 30-50€.


----------



## Michi31E (20. August 2016)

Ok. Das hört sich sehr glaubwürdig an. Mir ist eben nur aufgefallen, dass es mittlerweile viele Anbieter gibt, die irgendwelche Versprechen bzgl. der Lautstärke abgeben. (be quiet, "ichbinleise pc") Ist das alles nur ne Marketingverarsche? Ich meine, wenn es generell nicht mehr so sehr auffällt, frage ich mich, weshalb diese Anbieter so sehr damit werben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Ok. Das hört sich sehr glaubwürdig an. Mir ist eben nur aufgefallen, dass es mittlerweile viele Anbieter gibt, die irgendwelche Versprechen bzgl. der Lautstärke abgeben. (be quiet, "ichbinleise pc") Ist das alles nur ne Marketingverarsche? Ich meine, wenn es generell nicht mehr so sehr auffällt, frage ich mich, weshalb diese Anbieter so sehr damit werben.


  Natürlich gibt es auch lautere Lüfter, aber bei einem CPU-Kühler ab ca 20-30€ ist der Lüfter schon sehr leise, nicht zuletzt, weil der Kühler SO gut kühlt, dass der Lüfter meistens sowieso nie mit mehr als 60-70% Maximaldrehzahl drehen muss. Und bei vielen Gehäusen schon ab 50€ hast du auch 1-2 Lüfter dabei, die nicht laut sind. Und wenn es kein Billig-Netzteil ist, hört man auch ein Netzteil nur dann, wenn du hinter den PC kletterst und hinhörst    Wenn man es EXTREM leise will, also dass du vlt nicht mal ein Rauschen hörst, obwohl der PC AUF Deinem Tisch 40cm von Deinem Kopf entfernt steht, DANN brauchst du besondere "silent"-Ware. Aber ansonsten, wenn du jetzt das Niveau von älteren PCs kennst oder Grafikkarten aus der Zeit einer AMD 7000er oder Nvidia GTX 500/600-Generation, wirst du sicher positiv überrascht sein. Die meisten starken Grafíkkarten mit 2-3 Lüftern sind bei voller Last leiser als 5-6 Jahre alte Grafikkarten OHNE Last.


----------



## Michi31E (31. August 2016)

Hey Du!

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zu dem bereits geposteten Angebot: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - ULTRAFORCE - Pro Gamer PC Systeme, High End Gaming, Einsteiger, Office PC, Business, GTX Desktop PC online kaufen

Kann man hier Komponenten leicht aufrüsten? Nur für den Fall, dass ich irgendwann mal ne bessere Graka oder Prozessor will....  Das Mainboard ist das *MSI B150M Gaming Pro.*

Und würdest du die Lüfter bei dem Angebot so belassen oder eher andere reinbauen?

Ich meine für *959 €* ist das doch echt ein gutes Angebot...


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2016)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Hey Du!
> 
> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zu dem bereits geposteten Angebot: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - ULTRAFORCE - Pro Gamer PC Systeme, High End Gaming, Einsteiger, Office PC, Business, GTX Desktop PC online kaufen
> 
> ...


 ist das mit Windows oder ohne? Selber gebaut bekommst du das ohne Windows für eher 820-850€ mit ner 240GB-SSD und 1000GB-Festplatte und besserem Kühler. 

Der Kühler ist okay, aber wenn man einen wirklich "garantiert" leisen PC will, würde ich einen 10-15€ teureren wählen. Und Aufrüsten: CPU geht immer, Hauptsache gleicher Sockel, und Grafikkarte würde auch gehen, wobei das Netzteil echt ziemlich billig ist, aber für "mehr" reichen würde.


----------

